# DUNE 3 and The Legend maintenance updates



## hauspe (Sep 7, 2022)

Just stumbled over https://www.synapse-audio.com/:

DUNE 3 has been updated to v3.52, a maintenance update with the following changes/fixes:


Arp "Chord" mode is now more suitable for playing live, by adding some tolerance for simultaneous key presses.
MSEG Rate Modulation is now also possible for global destinations.
Arp "Initialize" fix if set to different voice than ALL.
Arp pattern in the Sequencer mode can be shifted with the L/R arrow keys.
Plugin scanning in Akai VIP Pro failed for some users, fixed.
MSEGs with both sync and loop mode enabled did not respond to tempo automation, fixed.
The Legend has been updated to v1.43, a maintenance update with the following fixes:


Using the source/destination combination Modwheel->Mod Amt in the performance matrix did not work properly, fixed.
In rare cases, stuck notes occurred a after patch or POLY setting change, fixed.
Graphic Mod Wheel state was set to zero after close then reopening the GUI, fixed.
VST3 version had a somewhat laggy GUI, fixed.


The updates can be downloaded from the User area page for registered users.






Synapse Audio | DUNE 3 and The Legend maintenance updates


DUNE 3 has been updated to v3.52, The Legend has been updated to v1.43.



www.synapse-audio.com


----------

